# Exploring



## Pat "5mph" (31 May 2012)

I've been commuting to work by bike since October. Nothing major, 5 miles in, 5 miles out. Nipping to town, visiting friends, it's all in a flattish 5/7 miles radius.
Today, I decided to explore a new route, mostly uphill, really searching for a quiet road to do a few miles.
So I headed towards an industrial estate, leading to a cemetery (which I was overdue visiting anyway ) figuring the roads around it would be quiet.
Had the surprise of my life: I discovered that I can signal like there's no tomorrow when in a tight spot!
Anyway, I would have liked to follow the long winding uphill road in the cemetery itself, but did not know if it was allowed (is it, btw? cars go) so I explored the hilly surroundings.

What I discovered:
I can make it up steep hills - had to use granny gear a couple of times, I never normally need to.
Some main roads are so poorly paved that a mountain bike is needed.
Some beautiful spots in parks are out of the question with my city jets.
Some cycling paths are also out of the question: had to dismount downhill due too various slippery tree debris.
Some cyclists are nuts, riding busy dual carriage ways with roundabouts, when there's perfectly good parallel side streets with hardly any traffic - that might have something to do with the skinny tyres, though.
When exploring out of town, never forget your water (I didn't)
I think I would like mountain biking might need another bike 


For the Glasgow southside people: rode from Blairbeth through Spittal, up Croftfoot Road, into Lynn crematorium, up Castlemilk following the road from the cemetery, up the cycling path through the woods, back down to Simshill into the golf course from the back of the shops, down towards Castle road, back up the hill and down Croftfoot road, into Spittal and back up to Castlemilk at the hole in the wall monument.
Only had to dismount once in the woods, was fearing for my tyres  
About 9.5 miles all in, not a lot. Would have liked to carry on exploring Lynn Park: need to save up for that mountain bike!


----------



## toroddf (31 May 2012)

Lucky you ! 

A big part of my bikeriding, beside of the sheer joy of riding a racing bike, is to explore new roads and new areas. In your area, you have the hills and roads towards Galston, Kilmarnock and Stewarton. A superb area with some small excellent roads. The old A77 is mostly traffic free now and superb. The road over Eaglesham past the windmills on the moor down to A77 is brilliant. The B769 over to Stewarton and A77 back is a brilliant ride. Use Google Earth and explore your local area. And yes, you will also meet line dancing sheep and cows in this area.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 May 2012)

toroddf said:


> Lucky you !
> 
> A big part of my bikeriding, beside of the sheer joy of riding a racing bike, is to explore new roads and new areas. In your area, you have the hills and roads towards Galston, Kilmarnock and Stewarton. A superb area with some small excellent roads. The old A77 is mostly traffic free now and superb. The road over Eaglesham past the windmills on the moor down to A77 is brilliant. The B769 over to Stewarton and A77 back is a brilliant ride. Use Google Earth and explore your local area. And yes, you will also meet line dancing sheep and cows in this area.


Thanks for that, Toroddf, will look into it. Need to plan where I'm going with some care, as I'm pants with maps. Don't wanna end up on a roundabout in East Kilbride by mistake


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2012)

Local exploring can become a bit of an obsession. While getting used to a new bike, I took to riding every road around my home. I found I really enjoyed the way a whole area came to feel like my own. I've now, for my sins, extended this to a more-or-less circular area of 250 square km around my home. 

The trouble is a) it can never finish because there's always another road just that bit further away; and b) by the time I get back to an area I want to explore further I've forgotten the best way of getting there.


----------



## MattHB (31 May 2012)

Hehe nice to hear of a new n+1 plan!! 

Your really getting hooked Pat  really cool to see!


----------



## toroddf (31 May 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Local exploring can become a bit of an obsession. While getting used to a new bike, I took to riding every road around my home. I found I really enjoyed the way a whole area came to feel like my own. I've now, for my sins, extended this to a more-or-less circular area of 250 square km around my home.
> 
> The trouble is a) it can never finish because there's always another road just that bit further away; and b) by the time I get back to an area I want to explore further I've forgotten the best way of getting there.


 
You make it sounds so negative.... I know what you mean as I am in that phase now.... although your point b is a problem I have solved by writing down and taking photos of my rides. See the link in my signature.

Eaglesham is a good place to head of in your area, Pat. You got good single track roads over to Kilmarnock, Darvel and Strathaven from that area. The moor above Eaglesham (where Rudolf Hess crash landed in 1941) is excellent. You can also take the train or road up to Neilston and use that area as it is brilliant too. Just remember to give me a shout when you overtakes me as I use this whole area quite a lot myself. When you hear Beethoven's 3. symphony on the road ahead of you, that is my lungs at work. 
You are living in a bikerider's paradise. Use it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2012)

toroddf said:


> You make it sounds so negative.... I know what you mean as I am in that phase now.... although your point b is a problem I have solved by writing down and taking photos of my rides. See the link in my signature.
> 
> Eaglesham is a good place to head of in your area, Pat. You got good single track roads over to Kilmarnock, Darvel and Strathaven from that area. The moor above Eaglesham (where Rudolf Hess crash landed in 1941) is excellent. You can also take the train or road up to Neilston and use that area as it is brilliant too. Just remember to give me a shout when you overtakes me as I use this whole area quite a lot myself. When you hear Beethoven's 3. symphony on the road ahead of you, that is my lungs at work.
> You are living in a bikerider's paradise. Use it.


 
I didn't mean to sound negative, I thought I was being ironic, given the impossible nature of the exercise. BTW I haven't looked at your photos yet but, judging by the sheer number of place names, you seem to have captured a good part of northern Europe!


----------



## toroddf (31 May 2012)

Don't worry, deptfordmarmoset. I am always ironic about my hobby as a road collector. It is a silly hobby, but it adds ten or more years to my life and it is a hobby I love.
I would like to encourage more to take up my hobby too and that is my mission in CC.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 May 2012)

toroddf said:


> road up to Neilston .


 
Do you mean Neilston Village? I could get there from home no bother, well maybe I'll have to walk a wee bit up to Fernhill  but don't you think the road to EK, after Cathkin, is a bit to much for my abilities? Cars go fast there. Or is there a side road after the vets?
I was actually considering the Neilston area for a quiet ride, mostly cows up there (it's near Wisemann Dairy).
Knowing me I'll get lost in the fields


----------



## toroddf (31 May 2012)

It is this Neilston I refer to. Train from Glasgow as it is 500 feet above sea level. Good bike routes for racing bikes or any other bikes you use is going towards Dunlop. The minor road over Harelaw Dam also takes you straight over to the very scenic B769 with return to Glasgow over White Loch or A77 and then Newton Mearns. An excellent ride on smaller roads and hardly any traffic.

Then you can expand your horizons towards the delights of Ayrshire.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 May 2012)

toroddf said:


> It is this Neilston I refer to. Train from Glasgow as it is 500 feet above sea level. Good bike routes for racing bikes or any other bikes you use is going towards Dunlop. The minor road over Harelaw Dam also takes you straight over to the very scenic B769 with return to Glasgow over White Loch or A77 and then Newton Mearns. An excellent ride on smaller roads and hardly any traffic.
> 
> Then you can expand your horizons towards the delights of Ayrshire.


Aha, it's a different Neilston! A wee bit too far for me, I think I better stick to Cambuslang, Castlemilk, East Kilbride for now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Jun 2012)

Had a few days off: more exploring!
Before I discovered cycling, I used to walk for leisure. 5 miles on foot never worried me a minute, but, silly me, 5 miles on the bike need strategical planning least I end up on the motorway amongst a cacophony of beeps.
The quest is: my target is 10 miles away, I want to get there one day. The road should be more or less straight on forward. Google maps is my friend. Why can't I just mount the saddle and go? Because I'm still a beginner, even though I mastered my commute to work to the last pot hole. Distance is not the problem, fear of the unknown road is!

So, on Friday, I set out along a familiar road, aiming to go a little bit further. What I discovered: a nice quiet side road I could not use, due to my city jets not liking gravel, and the joy! a cycle lane along a very busy A road. I followed the lane until the next village, and the next! Negotiated my first roundabout ( just the first exit, from end of lane to rejoining lane ) discovered a lane that on further google inspection leads to cycling heaven. Turned back only because wanted to catch the passing of the Olympic torch in my area.

Today I set out in a different direction (still towards my target). What I discovered: the most beautiful woods/park, never was aware of it because of the distance, not worth on foot for a stroll, but 15 minutes on the bike I was there. Here it is, complete with it's own little stream.







Started to rain on me, I turn back with regret (of not having a mountain bike ) because I think that a few of the gentle downhills I rode I must walk back up. But no! Made it no problems, too soon near home ...
In the drizzle, I head towards the traffic calmed area near by, attacking all what can pass for a hill. Have to dismount to ask for directions, hopelessly lost 5 min from the main road 

Watching a mountain bike on ebay ....


----------



## MrJamie (13 Jun 2012)

Love the pics and finding places like that 

I forget but didnt your bike come with mtb tyres? You could try them if youre going offroad more or try a touch less pressure if youve got your tyres pumped up rock hard.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Jun 2012)

Exploring is a bit motivator, and apps like strava and endomondo are great for figuring out where the hell I've actually been!


----------



## sidevalve (13 Jun 2012)

Looks bootyfull, places like that are part of the joy of cycling. Er, but where was the off road bit ? Looks like tarmac or at least hard surface path to me [better surface than some of the main roads round here]!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jun 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Love the pics and finding places like that
> 
> I forget but didnt your bike come with mtb tyres? You could try them if youre going offroad more or try a touch less pressure if youve got your tyres pumped up rock hard.


Yes, it did come with mb tyres: I changed them for city jets  great for the road, but scary on loose terrain.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jun 2012)

sidevalve said:


> Looks bootyfull, places like that are part of the joy of cycling. Er, but where was the off road bit ? Looks like tarmac or at least hard surface path to me [better surface than some of the main roads round here]!


I took the pics on the main path, was pushing the bike on the really rough bits. Next time I go back, I'll just chain the bike at the entrance, explore the woods on foot. We are lucky to have lots of big parks here, not all are so secluded as this one. There is one, near me, that I cannot enter with the bike at all: the paths are loose gravel. Shame, because a pram could not be wheeled there either, Mums are also missing out!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jun 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Exploring is a bit motivator, and apps like strava and endomondo are great for figuring out where the hell I've actually been!


I just go home, google map where I've been, starting from the last point of where I actually knew where I was 
My phone is not smart enough, and I can't see near without glasses, too much bother ... unless ... a new phone with a bigger screen? Who said cycling is a cheap hobby?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, it did come with mb tyres: I changed them for city jets  great for the road, but scary on loose terrain.


If you want to start exploring gravel tracks and the Cityjets won't cope, how about a touring tyre?

I personally like Continental Tour Ride or Schwalbe Marathon but there are plenty of other good touring tyres out there. The extra grooves allow them to find the grip on loose surfaces but still roll quickly on the road, although they won't be quite as fast as the Cityjets.

Just a thought.


----------



## derrick (16 Jun 2012)

You need an mtb, there is so much more to see with one, we always take the mtbs when we see the grand children, so much safer and a lot of fun for them in the forest's. but i love my road bike.


----------



## Hebe (16 Jun 2012)

Lovely to see your horizons broadening, I'm sure you will reach that 10miles away goal. If I'm riding somewhere new I photocopy that chunk of the map and take it with me, but I've just been given a smartphone so that should help too.
Re the mountain bike, I live in Wiltshire and ended up with a mountain bike within 6months of starting riding, there is so much beautiful (and muddy) off-road riding right on my doorstep and I was frustrated at not being able to ride it on the comfort hybrid.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jun 2012)

Yes, it seems that in any direction from where I live, after a few miles it all becomes sheep land .
Keeping my eye on a couple of cheap mountain bikes on gumtree/ebay. I have a pair of marathons original, bought on special a few months ago, waiting to be fitted to my N+1.
Excellent suggestion, as usual, Rickshaw Phil


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jul 2012)

Mamma mia! I made it!
After much googling, writing down directions, telling myself not to be a chicken, I finally set out today and reached my destination: not without a few mishaps  
Bye bye BigCat, hope I'll find my way back to you!
BTW, cyclestreet is good, when it says "quiet route" it's a REALLY quiet route: I saw a horse peeing in a field, that was a first time!
So off I go, with a few detours (can't resist riding through a park when I see a new one) till I find myself on the opposite side of this:



he, he: dismount? Maybe it's for the best 
Leaving horses and idyllic water streams behind, I stop a gent walking his dog to make sure I'm on the right road, cannae get away from him but he actually shows me a way to avoid a round about. Ok, I have to dismount, cross on foot - on the way back I then find out that I could have crossed on the bike, without leaving the cycle path. Oh well!
I know I have to pass an Asda, hurray, there is a guy walking by wearing his Asda uniform, what a clever navigator I am.
Of course, I miss my next turn! Where the heck is the cycling route now? I completely lost my way, but a quick inquiry with a local very nice lady soon puts me right: just cycle on the pavement ahead, she says, it's a large one, and you get to the train station. Being a good cyclist  I took the road, then I realized the "large pavement" was actually a shared path.
A beep from a passing WV soon put me on the straight and narrow.
Now that I knew the area (took the train many times to that station) but still having lost my cycling route to my destination, had to push the bike through a shopping centre, till I could rejoin the road again.
Never mind: got there at last, had my snack in a local park, then it started raining on me .... but in the meantime I found this:

Hurray, hurray .... show me the way to go home ....it did, it did, not Sustrain's fault if this happens:


A funfair decided to block the cycling path. Had a wee chat with one of the ride operators, who thought it was good for my fitness to ride all the way round, walk up a grassy bit to go round his barriers. Ach well!
Back on the country lane, a typical Scottish summer shower starts to soak me.
See a farmer kind of gent with his bike under a tree, so I ask him if he's broken down. He says "No, hen (affectionate way to address a female in Scotland, that means) I'm just waiting for the rain to stop, forgot my waterproofs, I see the wet is not bothering you..." I laugh, wish him a good day, strangely during this conversation the (one) car behind me waited patiently without beeping  must be the fresh air in the country.
Near home, but still not in the build up area, riding towards me a chap on a mb wearing tinted cycling glasses (dunno, maybe all cycling specs are tinted), give him half a smile, he purses his lips like I'm about to steal his chickens. Ach well ... maybe he's envious of my Boris's City Jets.
All in all, 19.7 miles. Including various chat stops, a visit to Asda's clothing isles (well, it was to stay out of the heavy rain a bit), my lunch break - the trip took 3.5 hours.
Planning tomorrow's exploring: speed is certainly not a priority


----------



## compo (15 Jul 2012)

"Pat 5mph" excellent ride report!


----------



## Hebe (16 Jul 2012)

Well done! When's the next one?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jul 2012)

Hebe said:


> Well done! When's the next one?


ASAP ... work/rain permitting!


----------



## Sandra6 (29 Jul 2012)

I love your way of writing Pat, very entertaining. 
I don't know if anyone ever answered your question about the cemetery?? But yes, you can cycle through, we go through ours sometimes. 
As for loose gravel paths, I haven't tried one on a bike, but I've dragged several pushchairs along them - and much rougher terrain. 
I'm looking forward to your next adventure!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jul 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I love your way of writing Pat, very entertaining.
> I don't know if anyone ever answered your question about the cemetery?? But yes, you can cycle through, we go through ours sometimes.
> As for loose gravel paths, I haven't tried one on a bike, but I've dragged several pushchairs along them - and much rougher terrain.
> I'm looking forward to your next adventure!


 
Sandra, I think I'm gonna set out for an adventure tomorrow, lets hope the rain stays off!


----------



## Sandra6 (30 Jul 2012)

I wish I was, but too many children, too few babysitters!


----------

